# 80 percent of motorhomes overweight



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Received this from SMMT this morning: -

80% of motorhomes overweight

A recent campaign of roadside checks by the UK Vehicle and Operator Services Agency says recent roadside checks showed 80% of motorhomes it stopped and weighed were overweight. Something as simple as putting a cycle carrier on the back of a motorhome can tip it over the edge on weight, risking a fixed penalty fine or prosecution for the driver. Axtec, which says it is the UK's leading axle weighing specialist believes its On Board Axle Load Indicator offers a solution. It uses individual load cells to measure axle weights and displays them to the driver on a simple colour display. Green is safe, amber is approaching an overload and any overload is shown in flashing red. The kit costs around £1,000 and fitting is likely to be about £400.

More from David Rowlands on +44 (0)2 074 948 050 or [email protected]

So for only £1400 you can be safe that your motorhome isn't overweight!

However-

If VOSA have carried out a campaign and genuinely found that 80% are overweight from a random sample, then we will be targeted!

David


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Keith (our own tame VOSA rep) reported similar recently >in this thread<


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

So we can expect to be targeted for safety reasons. 

Oh, and of course cash. If speed cameras are "Safety Cameras" they will have to find a new misnomer for weighbridges. 

It is unlikely that roadside checks will be limited to weighing us so make sure all your ducks are in a row. 

Please remember it is for your own good. Those of us who pay attention to our weight and ensure that we are within the legal weights for our vehicles will just have to put up with the inconvenience. 

On the bright side I would not worry too much at this time of the year as the Police are not really keen on persecuting motorists when the weather is poor, so as winter approaches we should be OK. Come the spring watch out, Alan.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Keith (our own tame VOSA rep) reported similar recently >in this thread<


Thanks Frank,

I had seen Keiths post in the other thread, but he referred only to his area. This press release appears to suggest that there has been a national campaign and that the figure of 80% is more readily justified.

It would be just too cynical to assume that the 80% figure being quoted is based on the sample of 5 vehicles that were tested in Keith's area.

David

BTW I have met Keith and he's a decent bloke, so I do hope that nobody thinks I'm having a pop. I've also pm'd him.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

This overweight issue keeps raising its head and I'm sure it won't be long before the insurance companies get hold of it and start throwing out claims after having weighed MH's involved in accidents.

We should use this forum to negotiate some sort of dealer advisory/requirement that put the pressure on dealers to issue a weight certificate to all motorhomes sold. That way the new owners would be aware of the available payload from the start.

I've seen this happen with colleagues time and time again. They look at the brochure and get a payload figure and use that as what they have to play with and totally ignore any extras fitted by the factory or dealer.

If we took the initiative we may avoid a crisis. 

Maybe it could be part of the MOT test - as I'm sure it would be more of a safety issue than say a worn wiper blade


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Has anyone actually been stopped for a weight check ,I would think they would only do this if you are obviously overloaded eg ex booze cruise!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never been stopped and weighed in a MH but have been in a lorry. They will stop and weigh whichever vehicles they routinely find to be over weight. If Mhs are found to be more often overloaded that trucks then MHs will be weighed more often. 

I suspect MHs are more likely to be overweight than trucks as truck drivers are professionals and fully aware of the limitations of their vehicles. 

We could do ourselves a favour by informing other MHers to the best of our ability and certainly dealers could take the issue more seriously although that would not be in their interests as it would involve complicating matters for their customers who, in the main, probably do not want to know, Alan.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance,but is there a way of weighing a vehicle without having to pay?I read in a recent artical that someone took their new motorhome down to the weigh bridge to be weighed.We have a weighbridge in the next village but didn't think it was for free use.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tip the operator a fiver otherwise pay full whack if you want an official printout.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I know people have mentioned about the information plate when one opens the cab door that gives you your load info,but I cannot find one on our vehicle.Is there any other way to find this out?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our plate is riveted to the front bulkhead above the radiator on the left hand side. It lists the various weights needed including total mass, rear axle load and so on.  

I have yet to find an easy (free) way to check - or local weighbridge is only for refuse vehicles and very unhelpful.  

Trading standards in local authority maintain a list of available weighbridges but it may not be up to date!!!  

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have a quarry near to us that will do it for £5 but you don't get an "official certificate". Do you need an official certificate if its for your own purposes though? 

I was told earlier this week by a Fiat//Iveco Commercial dealer that weight certificates are part of the M1 service these days and was pleasantly surprised to find one included with our invoice.

I agree that some MH dealers will shy away from providing weight/payload information but if it gets enough publicity then customers would get into the habit of asking for one (doubtful though  )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On all the vans I have had the plate has been under the bonnet. Here in N Ireland there are free public weighbridges, Alan.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for that Dave.I've now found it but if you could help me understand what it means as I have 4 figures on the plate as follows:

3500 kg
5500 kg
1- 1850kg
2- 2120kg


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From my understanding the figures mean as follows;

3500 kg the normal maximum mass of the loaded vehicle
5500 kg the total mass allowed including a trailer if towing
1- 1850kg - front axle maximum load
2- 2120kg - rear axle maximum load

That is as I understand it but I am sure if I am wrong someone will come along and correct me and I will admit my error!

Dave


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

If you want to know the location of weighbridges try Trading Standards. Here is the link I used for Kent:
http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/kent/Weighbridge.htm

I suggest you try www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/YOURCOUNTY and then search for weighbridge.

I hope this helps.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Switzerland*

In July during our recent 3 month tour of Europe we were in and out of Switzerland several times. Before we left I took the van down to the local weigh bridge. We were under by 90KG but bang on the limit on the back. We were stopped everytime we entered Switzerland and on the first Occassion on the way to the Rhine Falls (Bargen I think) depsite me showing the guards my print out from the UK weighbridge they still took us off to be weighed. We were 60 KG under despite having a scooter on the back and a shed load of german beer!. I think however they were more concerned about us paying the right fees for the motorways rather than being too heavy for safety reasons. everytime after that we just showed them the print out which seemed to satisfy them.

I think we were lucky with the Kontiki as some payloads on newer vans seem pathetic. We may replace it in the future and when I do before I take anybodys word about payload and part with cash the test drive will involve a trip to a weighbridge.

While im in here could anyone make a recommendation for a good used van to replace out 96 Kontiki in the next year or so. Needs to have plenty of Payload (has to take 100cc scooter and rack), rear lounge (U shaped like the Kontiki), Luton 6 berth with Dinette. Not bothered if its longer than the Kontiki but no wider. Dont want an RV but something inbetween. Budget £35-45K


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> Pardon my ignorance,but is there a way of weighing a vehicle without having to pay?


Park your MH on the weigh plate then go into the office to ask how much it will be. In my case the weight was already showing on the screen and if I had thought quickly enough I would have made a mental note of the weight and said it was too expensive.

Trouble is I didnt realise until after I had paid 

Peter


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Peter,
To be safe you need to know the front and rear axle weights as well as the total weight. Nice try


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Weighing to find out initially is fine,but what happens when you add to your contents,say if you are going away for a longer period?Surely it's hit and miss if you've overloaded then or is it wise to load everything you are likely to take with you when you go to weigh the first time so you have some idea of what you are carrying.Are you supposed to weigh everything you have before adding it to the van?Remembering a post/topic about what people carry in their garages,I don't think we carry half as much as other people do but we still may be over the limit right?Talk about confusing. :roll:


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

either weigh your van in standard dress then weigh everything seperately, or pack for your trip and weigh on the way, can always carry little water as poss to keep weight down. we tend to carry same weight for weekend as for a week, with my mrs, likes take the house :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Obsolete post, edited.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*8o percent of motorhomes overweight*

Penquin you are dead right on how to understand plated weights,with regards to vehicles being overweight , if you don't know I would weigh it,it usually costs £6 to £8 an axle in our area ,you need to weigh front ,rear, and overall weight seperately, you can be overweight on one axle and still get fined, if you get caught overweight on front, rear and overweight overall ,that's 3 charges that can be brought against you, I know this for a fact as a Fleet Engineer several years ago it was my job to go to court ,company got fined £150 per offence,that was cheap ,a mate in Taunton Somerset, got fined £1000 ,different court different fine. 
T
I understand there are also weigh bridges being put in roads so they weigh you as you drive over them .
With regards to some one who wants to carry a fair bit (and we do) our Rapdio 992 MH grosses at 4600kgs and still has plenty spare capacity on rear axle.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dave757 said:


> Has anyone actually been stopped for a weight check ,I would think they would only do this if you are obviously overloaded eg ex booze cruise!


It would appear from >this thread< that over 90 percent of us have not.

peedee


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*80 percent of motorhomes overweight ,1 important fact...*

...... I missed,overloaded vehicles can , become unstable andyour brakes definately will not be as effective,you may only realise this in an emergency,then It's probaly too late, don't take a blase attitude to this subject, it may be an overloaded vehicle that hits you !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> From my understanding the figures mean as follows;
> 
> 3500 kg the normal maximum mass of the loaded vehicle
> 5500 kg the total mass allowed including a trailer if towing
> ...


On a previous weight thread someone said if you go to a weighbridge, and weigh each axle, that would be your weight when added together, which seems a bit too simple to me, because surely if you weigh one axle it must pivot about the other axle, IE you are not weighing half of the vehicle, so each axle is carrying more than half of the vehicles weight, so 1200kg on the front axle and 2300kg on the back, although they do add up to 3500kg, is that really the weight of the whole vehicle

1- 1850kg - front axle maximum load
2- 2120kg - rear axle maximum load
would = 3970kg

To quote from above if you loaded the axles to their independent max weights you would be over weight.

BTW there is a free weigh bridge in Gildersome spur trading park, Junction 27 M2 towards Wakefield, for those local or passing.

Kev.


----------



## motman (Mar 11, 2009)

*80% overweight*

It would seem from chats i have had with m/h'ers that we know ignorance is bliss,was horrified when we first weighed our rimor 677tc to find that with just normal stuff and no luggage or wife and dog we had 20kg to play with,spoke to sv techsent cheque now rated at 3,950 and we're ok even with 125 scooter in back,our VOSA man(i own testing station) said i think that they get paid to weigh lorries but not m/h,i am sure keith will know,also i think that soon fixed penalty is to be introduced that will make them stop m/h more.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies.I think the best way of finding out is to stop and ask VOSA when they are on the weighbridge,which is pretty much everyday here.It sounds a complicated system and one that should be addressed by the manufacturers really as they are designing and building our Mhs.They really should figure these things out beforehand.It stands to reason we are not going to go away for a week with just one set of clean clothes.
I'll post what they say.

Thank you.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> On a previous weight thread someone said if you go to a weighbridge, and weigh each axle, that would be your weight when added together, which seems a bit too simple to me, because surely if you weigh one axle it must pivot about the other axle, IE you are not weighing half of the vehicle, so each axle is carrying more than half of the vehicles weight, so 1200kg on the front axle and 2300kg on the back, although they do add up to 3500kg, is that really the weight of the whole vehicle
> 
> Kev.


When I last weighed my MH, I tried to position the wheels so that I weighed the front and rear axles with the edge of the weighbridge roughly central to the mid-point of the vehicle chassis. Whether by luck or judgement, the sum of the individual axle weights was 10kg more than the whole vehicle weight - theoretically, that might have been wrong, but it seemed close enough to me.

Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
For anyone in the area there is a free weighbridge on the north side of the Humber Bridge, you just drive over slowly and it displays the weight.
I often work alongside VOSA on their national Operation Mermaid days here in Lincolnshire. On these days there is always a target group of vehicles, often foreign Lorries, builders trucks etc. I have never seen a MH weighed but I am sure that a serious accident somewhere in the country involving a MH will soon get us targeted. The biggest problem people would find is that if overweight by more than a few KG's and you would be impounded until the problem was rectified, not good if you’re on your way to the ferry.
James


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rraf said:


> Thank you for all your replies.I think the best way of finding out is to stop and ask VOSA when they are on the weighbridge . . .


I'm not so sure that's a good idea??

They have to work to the rules like everyone else in authority, and if you happened to be more than a little overweight they would probably have to take action - even though you went in voluntarily. 8O 8O

Unfortunately the days are gone when you could have done as you suggest, with confidence that they would just wag a finger and warn you to "_Get it sorted Sir, 'cos we'll have to do you next time!_".

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

There's a VOSA fixed weigh station just outside Nottingham on the A52, I came past it a few months back and it was open, in the dozen or so times I have come passed in the last 3 years this was a first, they were pulling lorries in, hopeful of a free weigh I slowed down, only to be waved firmly passed.  

Olley


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> rraf said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all your replies.I think the best way of finding out is to stop and ask VOSA when they are on the weighbridge . . .
> ...


  No,I was planning on stopping when I'm in the car to ask for guidelines.Already thought of that before hand but thanks anyway  .I've never seen any motorhomes being called into our weighbridge-always lorries that are going to or coming off the ferry.I think the only non-artic I've seen was a lorry such as you would hire to do a DIY move yourself job and it was listing slightly( :? ),but seriously,our island is notorious for cronky old vehicles which belch out enough crap to blacken the skies in 5 minutes,most tractors have no lights on them and some farmer's vehicles that you see are frequently held together with fencing twine! but this still wouldn't allow us to have any argument with the likes of VOSA would it,even though we all pay masses for our vehicles and keep them in tip top condition?Such is life!


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Over weight MHs*

Hi

It seems to me that if your motorhome is over weight then it is a danger to drive!!

If you are over weight and get stopped don't be upset when you pay the fine.

Find a weighbridge, pay the money, get weighed,peace of mind.

How simple!!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought the figure that was quoted on here (by sprokit think that is the right spelling) was that 80% of those vehicle _stopped_ were overweight. Which is not quite the same as 80% of all M/H's as I assume they were stopped for a reason.

Derek

edit- spelling


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

camper69 said:


> I thought the figure that was quoted on here (by sprokit think that is the right spelling) was that 80% of those vehicle _stopped_ were overweight. Which is not quite the same as 80% of all M/H's as I assume they were stoped for a reason.
> 
> Derek


That's true Derek.They don't actually say how many they _actually _stopped for us to know what the percentage was from...could have only been 4!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

camper69 said:


> I thought the figure that was quoted on here (by sprokit think that is the right spelling) was that 80% of those vehicle _stopped_ were overweight. Which is not quite the same as 80% of all M/H's as I assume they were stoped for a reason.
> 
> Derek


Derek,

That's exactly the point I was trying to raise -

Was the press release from SMMT referring to the motorhomes stopped in Keith's area, or was it a national campaign with a much larger sample being tested?

Secondly, if it was national, was it a random or targeted sample?

If it was a purely random sample from a national campaign, then it may be reasonable to extrapolate that to saying '80% of motorhomes are overweight'

However, if the press release was referring to Keith's sample of 5 vehicles, and they were stopped because the VOSA guys could see daylight under the front tyres, then it's not reasonable to extrapolate.

I guess Keith is away just now, as he hasn't added to this.

David


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

b16duv said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the figure that was quoted on here (by sprokit think that is the right spelling) was that 80% of those vehicle _stopped_ were overweight. Which is not quite the same as 80% of all M/H's as I assume they were stoped for a reason.
> ...


Quite right Dave, just got home. I haven't seen the press release from the SMMT, so wouldn't comment on it, but they must have got their figures from somewhere.

Just to add fuel to the fire, the figures I quoted were only for my area - however, further checks have been carried out during the last few weeks, specifically looking at motorhomes (it was a case of the next one that comes along, not targetting in particular, although stoppers were obviously told that if it was dragging its a**e then it needed stopping).

Overall throughout the checking period, the percentage of motorhomes found to be overweight to a greater or lesser extent is 70%.

An overload is an overload, and it doesn't matter whether its 100 kg, 400 kg or 1,400 kg, it's overweight, end of story - don't take the chance, get your vehicle weighed. What would you rather pay, about a tenner for the voluntary weighing at a weighbridge of your choice, or up to £200 when you're stopped at a weight check.

For those of you who didn't know, fixed penalties were introduced on 28 May of this year, so if you're stopped and are unlucky (if that's the right word for being caught running overweight), you may be presented with a piece of paper informing you that you have 28 days to pay the penalty.

As others have said - if it becomes obvious to the powers that be, and it will, that vehicles are travelling in an overloaded condition on a regular basis, they will be targetted.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/survey-17.html

Just to see an updated picture from members, please vote in the new survey


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

To reply to Kev's query, yes, it is that simple. All the weight of the vehicle is carried by the 4 wheels, so weighing the axles indiviually and adding the 2 together is the total weight.
If you want to prove it out, get a couple of bathroom scales and put 1 foot on each. The total weight of the 2 scales will be your total weight. Stand on 1 foot and the total weight will be on that scale, or transfer your weight from side to side. You will see the weights change on each scale, but the total will always be the same.
On the chassis plate, the weights shown are the maximum weights allowed for each axle, so if 1 axle is on the max. then the other must be reduced to stay within the gross weight.
Hope this makes sense,
Colin


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

To rraf- if you go down to a "gravel etc." weigh-bridge they "usually" let you drive over it for nothing,(drive the front axle on, take a note of the readout, drive on, take another note, drive slowly off leaving the rear axle on, take another note, all done, the first and last figures should add up to the all up weight, 2nd figure) but if you want an official weight ticket you'll have to pay, but why do you want a ticket, as long as you know what you weigh, that'll do.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I found this >>list<< of different weighbridges throughout the country if it will help others.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

arh said:


> To rraf- if you go down to a "gravel etc." weigh-bridge they "usually" let you drive over it for nothing,(drive the front axle on, take a note of the readout, drive on, take another note, drive slowly off leaving the rear axle on, take another note, all done, the first and last figures should add up to the all up weight, 2nd figure) but if you want an official weight ticket you'll have to pay, but why do you want a ticket, as long as you know what you weigh, that'll do.


Same for me, except I found a big Tarmac depot that let you use their weighbridge for a donation to charity (they don't collect any money, just ask that you make a donation to a charity of your choice). They aren't on any list and can't give a ticket, but I have confidence in the readings (unlike some of the other sites I've tried).

Mike


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Any weighbridge being used for "trade" purposes must, by law, be calibrated by Trading Standards at least once a year. This is just the same as the scales in your local butcher's shop. 
I used a local scrapyard. They are not a public weighbridge but did give me a printout. I went back later fully laden, no problems, plenty of payload. (I gave them a fiver each time for their tea fund). Ours is only a two berth of course, I imagine most of the problems come with more berths.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The correct way to get the axle weights is to position your vehicle so the front axle is JUST off the weighing plate, this gives you the REAR axle loading. 

Then position it so that the REAR axle is just off the plate this will give you the front axle weight.

Then position so that both axles are on the plate to get the total.

That is the procedure that VOSA and the Police use. ( I used to carry out these checks with VOSA when I was in the old bill a few years ago) unless that is they use a dynamic weighbridge which is the sort that you drive over at a walking pace. 

Dont forget that you must make sure that the driver and any passengers you carry are in their "normal" seats when you get weighed. 

The penalties can be severe, dont "assume" you are under your limit, get it checked so you can be sure. (Its a LOT cheaper than paying the fine AND having to remove some of your contents and abandon them at the weighbridge.) If you ARE overweight you will NOT be allowed to continue your journey untill you are re-weighed AND found to be within your limit.

There is no area of "thats OK mate get it sorted" if you are overweight its a fine and or a prohibition !!


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> The correct way to get the axle weights is to position your vehicle so the front axle is JUST off the weighing plate, this gives you the REAR axle loading.
> 
> Then position it so that the REAR axle is just off the plate this will give you the front axle weight.
> 
> Then position so that both axles are on the plate to get the total.


Of the weighbridges I've tried so far, two could only be accessed from one direction and up a ramp - combined individual axle weights came out at 80 - 100 kg above the total weight . The other two were roll on /roll off (set into the ground) but one had so much rubbish on it from the bulk waste carriers using the yard that I just didn't trust the readings (and the ticket machine was broken, so I was given the weights on a post-it note with a rubber stamp on it). I suppose one out of four isn't too bad.

Mike


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I would expect one's insurance to be invalidated if an overweight vehicle is involved in an accident.


----------

